# Windows 7 svchost.exe high CPU usage



## JustinA7X (Mar 19, 2008)

After running anything in my browser that requires any CPU power ( Youtube, flashgames, Java, etc) svchost.exe uses a lot of my CPU ( 50% +) and stays like it even after closing whatever I was running, I always have to reboot. This has only happened in the last few weeks.
OS: Windows 7 Ultimate 32-bit
Browser: Firefox

Things I've tried:
Downloading processor explorer and checked what is hogging the CPU under svchost, it turned out to be critical services I cannot end. (Picture below)

Scanned with Malware Bytes & Microsoft SE ( Both updated, showed clean, multiple times)

Defragged my HDD, cleaned my registry, Windows is up to date expect for 1 Windows Update that will not install (When it configures after I reboot it fails and reverts changes, every time) 

Scanned with Hijackthis (Log below)

No luck.

Hijackthis log:



> Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
> Scan saved at 10:36:26 PM, on 10/28/2009
> Platform: Unknown Windows (WinNT 6.01.3504)
> MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.7600.16385)
> ...


----------



## JustinA7X (Mar 19, 2008)

No one?


----------



## Bamdastard (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi. While you wait for somebody with more information on the subject than i can off you, there are a few things you could try.. Does the problem also happen when you use IE? If so, try uninstalling the adobe flash player as that seems to be a common denominator. If not, then maybe the problem lies with FF's use of the flash plugin and perhaps uninstalling and reinstalling it would help. GL, im sure somebody else will have other, more detailed, suggestions if this is of no help to ya


----------



## JustinA7X (Mar 19, 2008)

Both the things that I'm doing when it gives me problems are both connected to Java and or Flash.. good idea! Thanks ill give it a try.


----------



## JustinA7X (Mar 19, 2008)

No luck


----------



## JustinA7X (Mar 19, 2008)

No more help? Seriously? =l


----------



## JustinA7X (Mar 19, 2008)

bumppp


----------



## JustinA7X (Mar 19, 2008)

I expected better than this from a Tech support forum :sigh:


----------



## JustinA7X (Mar 19, 2008)

this is really annoying D:


----------



## totalcontrole (Apr 4, 2010)

hi try uninstalling your sound driver 
i recently reformated my computer and i have 7 64 bit but when i installed all my drivers (for everything that is why it has taken me so long) suddenly it started to go throught the roof so ya try uninstalling your sound driver or even your networking driver if that doesn't work and then re install them 
it worked for me it wen't back to being .3 on system idle


----------

